# DE-Mail einbinden



## max40 (28. Jun 2012)

moin,

was steckt hinter dem Satz "wir unterstützen auch DE-Mail" ?

Ist das nicht anderes als z.B. aus Java heraus über einen SMTP Server eine Mail zu versenden z.B. an mustermann@gmx.de-mail.de und dabei noch ein paar Properties zu den folgenden hinzuzufügen?!

```
props.setProperty("mail.transport.protocol", "smtp");
props.setProperty("mail.host", "mein.mail-server");
props.setProperty("mail.user", "user");
props.setProperty("mail.password", "password");
```

wenn ja, welche Properties müssen noch gesetzt werden? TLS, SSL ???
Wenn nein, was muss dann gemacht werden?

Danke+Gruß
Max


----------



## Gonzo17 (28. Jun 2012)

max40 hat gesagt.:


> was steckt hinter dem Satz "wir unterstützen auch DE-Mail" ?



Um das zu verstehen fehlt jetzt mir persönlich der Kontext. Wann hat das wer in welchem Zusammenhang gesagt?


----------



## max40 (28. Jun 2012)

wir unterstützen auch DE-Mail = das ist viel Aufwand zu implementieren aber wir haben es in unsere wawi oder ist das nur 0815 also nur ein paar Zeilen Code zum normalen mail-versand

ich will eigentlich nur wissen, ob da nur noch diese tls geschichte hinzukommt, oder ob da mehr aufwand hinter steckt

und wenn doch mehr, was?!


----------



## Gonzo17 (28. Jun 2012)

Sorry, bis ich mal gecheckt habe, dass es hierum geht: De-Mail ? Wikipedia

Was ich da so gelesen habe würde mich davon ausgehen lassen, dass es nicht so einfach ist, das selbst zu machen. Die Frage ist, ob das überhaupt geht. Denn wie im Wiki-Artikel schon steht müssen da ja bestimmte Sicherheitsaspekte realisiert werden (De-Safe und De-Ident). Oder wie hier beschrieben steht: IT-Beauftragte der Bundesregierung - Häufig gestellte Fragen

Damit stellt sich für mich weniger die Frage des Programmieraufwands sondern eher die Frage, ob du dazu berecht bzw. in der Lage wärst solche Sicherheitspunkte umzusetzen und ob das überhaupt jemand außer diesen Anbietern kann.


----------



## max40 (28. Jun 2012)

ich hatte mich auch schon über deine frage gewundert, bin davon ausgegangen das mit dem mustermann@gmx.de-mail.de  klar ist worum es geht 

also für das "normale" Sicherheitsniveau könnte man eine einfach javamail generieren, dort ein paar properties setzen und über den DE-Mail-Gateway eine Nachricht versenden ?!


----------



## Gonzo17 (28. Jun 2012)

max40 hat gesagt.:


> also für das "normale" Sicherheitsniveau könnte man eine einfach javamail generieren, dort ein paar properties setzen und über den DE-Mail-Gateway eine Nachricht versenden ?!



Das war wohl deine ursprüngliche Frage und ich kann sie dir leider nicht beantworten. Aber andersrum gefragt, wieso probierst du es nicht einfach mal? Ich schätze, dass es mit den normalen Properties, die man bei einer normalen E-Mail einstellt, nicht funktionieren wird. Vielleicht bekommst du wenigstens eine Fehlermeldung, die dir dann hilft.

Ich verstehe jedoch immer noch nicht was der Satz "wir unterstützen DE-Mail" mit deiner Frage konkret zu tun hat. Oder willst du nachvollziehen was das bedeutet? Wäre halt interessant wer/was sowas sagt. Geht es da um einen E-Mail-Client, der das können soll?


----------



## max40 (28. Jun 2012)

ich hatte mich auch heute schon bei gmx registriert, mit der meldung danach, dass die einen irgendwann informaieren wenn das alles funktioniert  sonst hätte ich ja schon mal damit versucht rumzuspielen.

daher hatte hier den thread eröffnet, um zu erfragen wieviel aufwand dahintersteckt, damit man in seiner software (kein email client) auch DE-Mail unterstützung hat.

Vielleicht ruft ja mal ein (potenzieller) Kunde an und sagt das Konkurrenz Produkt unterstützt auch DE-Mail, dann will ich gern antworten, "das können wir Ihnen auch einbauen" mit dem wissen das es nicht viel arbeit ist.


----------



## Gonzo17 (28. Jun 2012)

Ok, ich verstehe.

Ich fürchte aber, dass das nicht funktionieren wird. Ich zitiere mal aus einem heise-Artikel:



			
				heise.de hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Kernpunkte der De-Mail-Zertifizierung: Sichere Identifizierung des Absenders, verschlüsselte Übertragung zum Dienstleister zum Schutz vor Mitlesen und Manipulation und eine Versandbestätigung beziehungsweise auf Wunsch auch die Bestätigung der Zustellung an den Empfänger.



Quelle: heise online | Erste Anbieter von De-Mail zugelassen

Über die normale Java Mail API wird das wohl nicht funktionieren. Wie gesagt, ich kenne mich im Detail zwar nicht damit aus, aber das klingt danach, als wären eben nur zugelassene Unternehmen in der Lage solche De-Mails zu verschicken. Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass scheinbar solche De-Mails auch noch Geld kosten könnten. 

Du kannst aber einfach mal beim Support von GMX nachfragen, ob man als Entwickler die Möglichkeit hat seine De-Mails auch über eine selbst programmierte Software verschicken zu können. Da wird dir wohl irgendwer ne Antwort geben können.

Nach meinem Verständnis wirst du De-Mails auch nicht mit einem E-Mail-Client wie Outlook versenden können. EDIT: Naja, Mist gelabert. Siehe hier: https://www.bsi-fuer-buerger.de/BSI...leundFunktionen/WebClient/webclient_node.html
Schau einfach mal ob GMX solche Optionen anbietet, vielleicht findest du da ja was.


----------



## Uwe Ulbrich (2. Jul 2012)

Hallo,
ich verstehe die Frage so, dass ein Warenwirtschaftsanbieter seine Lösung herausstellt, indem er auch De-Mail Support anbietet. Richtig?

Also De-Mail ist ein geschlossenes Mailsystem, das von akkreditierten Providern betrieben wird. Zugang zu diesem System bekommt man als Kunde eines Providers. Für Privatpersonen oder kleine Unternehmen passiert das über einen Web-Mail Client der per https mit dem De-Mail System kommuniziert. Die Anmeldung erfolgt mit User/Passwort oder mit User/Passwort/Secret Key. Secret Key wäre eine Mobile-TAN, neuer Personalausweis oder oder ... Mit der letzteren Anmeldevariante bekommt man höhere Rechte und kann bestimmte De-Mail Funktionen erst nutzen.

Will man eine Software mit De-Mail integrieren (also die WaWi), dann gibt es Schnittstellen der Provider, die man nutzen kann. Das ist oft SMTP mit SSL/TLS oder auch Webservices. Dabei muss nicht nur die Anmeldung mit Secret Key implementiert werden, sondern auch bestimmte Mail-Header. Das kann sich bei einer "großen" WaWi mit vielen Kunden für den Hersteller lohnen oder man nutzt ein De-Mail Gateway, das SMTP zu De-Mail macht. Gibt es von den Providern oder von Drittanbietern wie z.B. http://www.enqsig.de  Mit solch einem Gateway kann man dann aus der WaWi einfach Mails versenden.

Bleibt noch die Frage wofür das alles. De-Mail strebt an ein sicheres und rechtssicheres Kommunikationsmedium zu sein. Vieles spricht dafür Rechnungen aber ggf. auch Angebote und Aufträge per De-Mail zu versenden, da Versand und Empfang rechtsgültig nachgewiesen werden können und die Daten während der Übertragung geschützt (verschlüsselt) sind.
Mfg
Uwe Ulbrich


----------



## max40 (3. Jul 2012)

Uwe Ulbrich hat gesagt.:


> Will man eine Software mit De-Mail integrieren (also die WaWi), dann gibt es Schnittstellen der Provider, die man nutzen kann. Das ist oft SMTP mit SSL/TLS oder auch Webservices. Dabei muss nicht nur die Anmeldung mit Secret Key implementiert werden, sondern auch bestimmte Mail-Header. Das kann sich bei einer "großen" WaWi mit vielen Kunden für den Hersteller lohnen oder man nutzt ein De-Mail Gateway, das SMTP zu De-Mail macht. Gibt es von den Providern oder von Drittanbietern wie z.B. http://www.enqsig.de  Mit solch einem Gateway kann man dann aus der WaWi einfach Mails versenden.



Wo holt man sich dazu am besten weitere Infos zum Thema "Anmeldung mit Secret Key" und "bestimmte Mail-Header"? Wird der Mail-Header von Provider zu Provider unterschiedlich sein, oder gibt es einen Standard. Kommt man da rein mit Software aus, oder wird dann wie z.B. bei der Digitalen Signatur noch Hardware benötigt?

Gewünschtes Ziel z.B.: von der IBM iSeries über java Programm DE-Mail (Massen-Versand) unterstützen (mit allen Funktionen) ohne das weitere Hardware oder andere Computer benötigt werden.

Danke und Gruß
Max


----------



## Uwe Ulbrich (3. Jul 2012)

Hallo Max,

die Schnittstelltenbeschreibung kommen von den De-Mail Providern (Mentana Claimsoft, Telekom) und sind unterschiedlich. Öffentlich sind die Technischen Richtlinigen zu De-Mail vom BSI. Da kann man sich die Grundlagen anlesen, auch zu Mailheadern etc.

Die Zielsetzung der Massenmails kann man auch über ein Gateway erreichen. Ich kann dazu gern mehr sagen, evt. ist das am Telefon oder per Private-Mail besser. Nicht das ich am Ende ein Rüffel wegen Werbung bekomme.

Rufen Sie mich doch einfach an. Kontaktdaten Net at Work - Systemhaus und Softwarehaus in Paderborn 

MfG
Uwe Ulbrich


----------

